

PyPy 2.1 beta released with ARM JIT - wkornewald
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2013/07/pypy-21-beta.html

======
fijal
It's maybe worth pointing out that this is the first release that has a full
ARM JIT support.

~~~
phoboslab
Now we just need to wait for Apple to allow the JIT on iOS. Could only take a
few more years guys!

(Of course having the JIT on Android, Raspberry-Pi and other ARM devices is a
huge plus. I'm just frustrated by Apple's paranoia.)

~~~
justincormack
Hardly "now" \- there are ongoing complaints re other JITs, eg LuaJIT, not to
mention Javascript...

But on the other hand, non executable heap is a reasonably valid defence
against some attack types. And Apple don't care about your convenience...

~~~
pjmlp
> , not to mention Javascript...

JavaScript support has been improved on the upcoming iOS version, even
interaction with the Objective-C runtime. Not sure about JIT, though.

If you have an Apple account check the JavaScript sessions from WWDC 2013.

~~~
fijal
it's apple-approved javascript which does not have the same restrictions as
normal stuff.

~~~
pjmlp
Yes, but that makes JavaScript one less language to complain about in iOS.

~~~
fijal
no, because you can't challenge "javascript is slow", since only apple is
allowed to JIT it. If they do a bad job, there is noone else to help.

~~~
pjmlp
Yes there is, you can always write a native compiler for JavaScript, no one
says you need to JIT it.

Lisp, Dylan are just two examples from dynamic languages with native
compilers.

------
Zigurd
This could be the missing ingredient in the new entrant mobile OSs: A managed
language runtime. This + Qt bindings could make a nice app runtime for an OS
like Jolla. Otherwise, in most cases, your choices are Web apps or Qt apps in
C++.

